# Jorge Oliveira



## blp03 (Sep 11, 2012)

Does anyone where I can find the lineage of Professor Jorge Oliveira or does anyone know? I read somewhere that he was awarded his black belt from Carlos Gracie in Brazil but I haven't been able to confirm it. Thanks!


----------



## Steve (Sep 11, 2012)

Are you talking about the MMA fighter, Jorge Oliveira who trains with Chute Box USA?


----------



## Steve (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't know for sure where Jorge Oliveira got his black belt, but I'm reasonably confident it wasn't from Carlos Gracie, Sr. or Carlos Gracie Jr. 

I did see on the interwebs that he competed as part of the Ralph Gracie team for a while, but I don't know whether he came to them as a black belt.  He's also done seminars and such for RCJ Machado, so it could be Carlos Machado.

Why are you asking, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## blp03 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes the one from Chute Boxe. I saw that he had given some seminars and was wondering who awarded him his black belt. Thanks for the reply!


----------

